# ok, im getting somewhere with GPM... i think its permissions

## kraylus

if i exit out of X as a root user, gpm continues to function. it only errors out when i exit out of X as a non-priv user. what files permissions need to be changed (or am i way off).

ryan

----------

## billatq

Did you set the suid bit on gpm?

As root, I think it would probably be:

```
chmod +s gpm
```

in the directory where gpm is located (I don't use gpm)

----------

## kraylus

it appeared to have worked. i did what you said and shut down X and gpm was still active! i let out a big sigh of relief and tried it again... no go. didn't work  :Sad:  kept saying something along the lines of:

```
== ERROR ==: /var/tmp/portage/gpm-1.20.0
```

and it would try to activate gpm a few more times and spit out that error saying that it failed to activate it or some such. blah! since it's pointing to the /var/tmp/portage dir (no clue why) im thinking ill unmerge gpm and install it manually from source.

whaddya think?

ryan

----------

## billatq

Honestly, I'm not really sure. I'm not horribly familiar with gpm..

----------

## kraylus

well, turns out it was the mouse driver (i guess). i compiled usb support into my kernel last night, and plugged in my optical logitech wheel mouse and it works wonderfully. gpm and X coexist just fine.

wierd...

thanks for your help though  :Smile: 

----------

